# Rasboras, tetras, ect



## bigstick120

Had to break out the camera the other day and capture a few shots.

Sundadanio axelrodi blue~ neat fish, had to photography though!



















Ember Tetra









Harlquin Rasbora


----------



## John P.

Superb!


----------



## Tex Gal

I have never seen the Sundadanio axelrodi blue before. What a pretty fish. 

It always amazes me how you all get such marvelous shots! I just get a blur...hoto:


----------



## doubleatraining

I have been eyeing the Sundadanio axelrodi blues for a while now...........these pictures make me want to go order them!


----------



## Squawkbert

Tex Gal said:


> I have never seen the Sundadanio axelrodi blue before. What a pretty fish.


^ pretty much my thoughts too. Very nice shots!


----------



## bigstick120

Thank you folks! The axelrodi is a nice fish, very active, not a great schooler but OK


----------



## doubleatraining

Do they breed easily??


----------



## Jessie

BEAUTIFUL photos, thank you for sharing!


----------



## AaronT

doubleatraining said:


> Do they breed easily??


No, they wouldn't be easy to breed. They are a smaller Rasbora species so the fry would be incredibly small. You'd also need a soft water setup to get them to spawn.

Nice pictures man.


----------



## bigstick120

doubleatraining said:


> Do they breed easily??


Dont know, I dont usually try to breed stuff, but if it happens thats fine.

Thanks for the comments on the photos!


----------



## Six

Wow! Nice work!


----------

